# Kleenex Covers & Tea Wallet I made



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

These came out so cute that I just had to share. I'm giving these to my daughter for Christmas.

The first 2 photos are box covers for tissues (a couch and a teapot). The last 2 photos are of a tea wallet I made from the scrapes from the kleenex couch fabric. She's a tea drinker and now can carry her own varieties with her.


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

Those are so cute, you did a great job. Did you have a pattern or made on your own?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Those are wonderful! How totally adorable! Did you come up with the pattern?


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

The tea wallet I got from here:
http://ccswch.wordpress.com/2008/04/25/tea-wallet-tutorial/

The tissue boxes are Simplicity pattern #2928


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

How cute, I love the tea wallet!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Karen, I love those they are sooooo cute, thanks for sharing the patterns.
bopeep
MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

That is so cute! I love them all. You did a good job!


----------

